# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Reforestan Olmos con más de un millar de plantones de especies ornamentales y maderables

## gpacheco

*Chiclayo, abr. 17 (ANDINA).-* El municipio del distrito de Olmos, en alianza con el gobierno regional, gobernación, Policía Nacional e instituciones educativas de Lambayeque iniciaron una campaña de reforestación con la siembra paulatina de un millar de plantones de especies ornamentales y maderables.  
El alcalde Juan Mio Sánchez informó que se trata de la denominada Cruzada Distrital de Reforestación que empezó a las 10:00 horas de hoy con un colorido pasacalle de pancartas alusivas al cuidado y protección del medio ambiente. 
Centenares de ciudadanos y escolares, con pancartas con lemas alusivos a la protección del medio ambiente y lucha contra la tala ilegal, se sumaron a la campaña para generar consciencia sobre la ecología. 
Durante el pasacalle también se recolectó firmas que serán entregadas al gobierno regional, a fin de respaldar la ordenanza regional Nº05 que prohíbe la veda de los árboles por dos años consecutivos.  
Las autoridades sembraron de manera simbólica un algarrobo en el parque principal de Olmos, muestra de los miles de plantones con los que contará la Panamericana Norte, entre el Cruce Jaén y el pueblo joven Alan García en una extensión de dos kilómetros que serán reforestados con árboles de las especies de algarrobo, molles y eucaliptos. 
El burgomaestre manifestó que el principal motor para concretizar esta jornada de preservación del medio ambiente serán brigadas escolares y voluntarios de barrios vecinos.  
La idea de la Cruzada de Reforestación es que todas las fuerzas vivas del distrito nos unamos para reforestar lo que por 50 años hemos venido destruyendo. Necesitamos recuperar nuestros ambientes y fuentes de vida, necesitamos resguardar a Olmos del calentamiento global y la deforestación por culpa de la tala ilegal, aseveró.Temas similares: VIVERO EN OLMOS - VENTA DE PLANTONES FRUTALES INJERTOS Artículo: Científicos del IIAP crean técnica de reproducción masiva de especies maderables Madres de Juntos siembran más de 3 mil plantones de especies autóctonas en Ayabaca Reforestan mil hectáreas de Tocache para conservación del suelo y aprovechamiento maderable Con 20 mil quenuales reforestan alrededores de laguna en Yungay

----------

